# Free old Onan Genny



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Free old 2-cyl, charges but not run in a couple years

Yeah or Neah?

I'm real good with old motors. 

Elerlcimentitool, I can learn, ask BPH! 

99% AP physics/math test HS.......


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Some people collect old stuff which is fine if you can repair it and will use it fairly soon. Not ok if it just builds up dust and you someday end up on the "Hoarders" TV show with a place full of crap going to the dumpster.

Got the time? Can use it occasionally? Get It.
Otherwise leave it where it is.

I work a lot of hours and have family that requires time so I've learned to leave some "fix it up deals" alone.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Free old 2-cyl, charges but not run in a couple years
> 
> Yeah or Neah?
> 
> ...


Free is always good. Besides, there's a 50/50 chance you may need it soon.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

See if parts are still available. If you can’t get parts, why bother?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> See if parts are still available. If you can't get parts, why bother?


It's old enough you can "McGuyver" parts if needed. The genny could go to elec motor shop my friend runs worst case. I've rebuilt all kinds of engines: chainsaw, kohlers, tecumsehs, tractors, SBCs, BBCs..... I've stayed away from Fords except tractors :tango_face_wink:

Owner said it ran/charged then lost spark. Coil or points is an easy fix

Looks to be a low rpm 2-cyl opposed twin onan, has 5-gal tank so should run a good while. Going to get it tomorrow.









looks like this one, which is nicer but the one I'm looking at is cart mounted


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If you get it, please keep us posted on what you find and your progress. Hell, if we lived closer I would help you work on it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> If you get it, please keep us posted on what you find and your progress. Hell, if we lived closer I would help you work on it.


I like working on old simple stuff. I don't like complicated

I've had a 1940 ford 9N since 1985. It's still 6V +ground electric. Front mount distributor, I rebuilt that dist this summer. It runs all day on 5-gal of gas and you can fix it with the tools in it's lunch box size toolbox.

Most of my chainsaws are 1980s-1990s Stihl, simple pre-epa saws. I have OEM spare parts for all (10-11?) those

036









026

















When I needed a truck, I found a 85 chevy w/32,000 miles. I can work on that too.

heavy half C10, SM465 muncie, SBC









P.S. red truck in the chainsaw pics is a 46 chevy, flathead-6, ? ton , dualies in the back, chains all around. It's a beast!

Whoops, one red truck, the bed pic, is 1989 S10 chevy "baja". I had to learn TB fuel injection to work on that one. Still pretty simple. You can jump the diagnostics with a paper clip and read the codes. GM stopped this in 1992 I think?


----------



## RobSmith87 (Jan 5, 2021)

*Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum, I will be glad to communicate.*


----------

